# Couple of issues, any ideas?



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

My GSD Lucy, who will be 8 Sept. 18 decided she did not want to run with me anymore last fall. Took her to the vet and she thought x-rays should be taken of her hips which showed arthritis. The vet said her x-rays "are terrible" but that she has seen worse. OK no more running, used to do 4 miles every other day from the time she was 2 to 7. She is fine with short walks (have not taken her over 2 miles) since and give her 2 baby asprins before and 2 after, seems like it has done the trick and she is very happy with that. Her other issue and I wonder if anyone else has seen this in there dogs is since she was about a 1.5 years old during walking or playing ball she would lose motor control, first in the hind legs then on the front when its bad and at its worst she would actually end up on her side. This does not of course happen on every walk, seems to sneak up every four months or so, sticks around for a few days and then she is fine again. Had her to the vet several times and blood test showed nothing remarkable. Dog is alert but anxious during these times. Really at wits end on what to do? Has anyone seen this before.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My first thought is neurological...Maybe DM? Or could it possibly be some kind of seizure? Some kind of Spinal problem? Some kind of tick disease?

Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds
Dr Graves
http://www.dailypuppy.com/articles/tick-diseases-in-dogs_761.html


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

In addition to what's been mentioned, I would also think about a heart condition. Too had SAS and would keel over every so often - similar to the way you describe. Used to scare me to death, nothing could be done when it happened, but was hard to live with. She also had vestibular syndrome and this would also cause her to keel over BUT she had head tilts with it along with a weird look in her eyes.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Gayle, Lucy "does" have head tilts always to the left but not always prior to these events and for sure not all the time. I never noticed anything strange w/ her eyes. Had lucy to the vets several times for this, blood work every time and they listened to her heart, I was never told her heart could be suspect. She breathes heavier now during walks, I was thinking that was due to she is not in the shape she used to be in (not running anymore) but perhaps not. Thanks for your reply, your the first person I have talked to in six and a half years who has seen something like this.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I just wanted to add that you should be very cautious giving aspirin over long periods of time (even if it's children's)....my previous boy had bad arthritis from a break and from 2 ACL surgeries...he was diagnosed with cancer and as a result I changed him to a home cooked anti-cancer diet high in omega 3's.....it was incredible, but his arthritis all but disappeared and he didn't have to wear boots outside in the winter for the first time in years.....just an idea for you....diet can have a dramatic effect on inflammation in the body.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take Lucy to a specialist.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is this dog on joint supplements yet? That shoulda been the first step.

Run tick titers.

See a chiropractor, follow that with acupuncture.

If none of those help, then consider the more drastic options, like a more serious neuro condition, heart, etc.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> I just wanted to add that you should be very cautious giving aspirin over long periods of time (even if it's children's)....my previous boy had bad arthritis from a break and from 2 ACL surgeries...he was diagnosed with cancer and as a result I changed him to a home cooked anti-cancer diet high in omega 3's.....it was incredible, but his arthritis all but disappeared and he didn't have to wear boots outside in the winter for the first time in years.....just an idea for you....diet can have a dramatic effect on inflammation in the body.


Thanks for the diet idea, I will look into that. If you have any suggestions as to where I would get that I would appreciate it and will look on line. Its been a week since I have posted but she is not having problems walking no longer?? It at times does clear up in a few days and seems to have done just that. We shall see. And thanks again.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Lisa for the reply and yes Lucy has been on joint supplements and they have helped. Her problem with the losing motor control has passed as it normally does after a few days. I have never heard of Tick titers but will find out, generally I have followed the vet's advice most of the time, perhaps I need a second opinion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to any grocery store and pick up fish/salmon oil. I would give her 2000 mg daily for the Omega 3's. Supplement with 400 iu of Vt E if you give her fish/salmon oil. Start her on glucasomine and chondroitin and MSM. I use Springtimeinc.com , Joint Health. I double the dose for my dog. Start her on at least 1000 mg of Vit C daily.

I"m going to start my dog on hyaluronic acid but can't attest to the results of that. I can to the above though.

All of these will help arthritis. There are study's out there that show supplementing fish oil has a better affect than pain killers. Also, get her on a good food without grain or corn. These have Omega 6 in it. The body needs some Omega 6, which causes inflammation when the body needs it, but to much will cause a lot of inflammation (according to many good studies). That will help both the arthritis and her heart.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the diet idea, I will look into that. If you have any suggestions as to where I would get that I would appreciate it and will look on line. Its been a week since I have posted but she is not having problems walking no longer?? It at times does clear up in a few days and seems to have done just that. We shall see. And thanks again.


Hi, not sure what specifically you were referring to about where to get it....I found that when I increased the quality of protein in my dog's diet, along with higher doses of omega 3, it was a great improvement. It is generally accepted that you can dose fish oil at one 1000mg pill per 20-25 pounds. You can also use flax oil and olive oil. Not sure what kind of diet she is on....if it is kibble, here are some good fresh food supplements from Dr. Pitcairn's you can add to the kibble to increase the quality of protein. I find these recipes are quite easy and have a good explanation for people who may not be overly familiar with supplementing the dog's diet. 

http://www.homevet.com/petcare/documents/FreshFoodSupplement.pdf

Ditto what Jax says about inflammation (and grain free). Arthritis is inflammation in the body and dietary improvements should help.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Greg said:


> Thanks Lisa for the reply and yes Lucy has been on joint supplements and they have helped. Her problem with the losing motor control has passed as it normally does after a few days. I have never heard of Tick titers but will find out, generally I have followed the vet's advice most of the time, perhaps I need a second opinion.


Unfortunately, I have found the best way to keep the critters healthy here is to really be an advocate for them. I've had vets give me some very bad advice in the past, and have seen it often on the boards. Some vets are just bad, and even the good ones are human and miss things.

If Lucy has been in an area to pick up ticks, always suspect tick diseases!


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I had her in the mtns. of Pennsylvania awhile back, actually off and on her whole life but have her on advantex, which I was under the impression would prevent ticks. I will look into that also. Thanks for the help!


----------

